# Delta 46-140 help



## mkrevda (Feb 28, 2019)

I found a Delta/Rockwell 46-140 for sale for $100. It has an MT1 tailstock which is fine. The headstock does not have a MT taper and the threads seem to be an oddball size. Is there a way to just swap out the spindle out of a new model that has an 8-1 TPi and MT2 taper?


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 28, 2019)

Probably yes, but it would very expensive.  The threads are 7/8-14.
Photo Index - Delta Manufacturing Co. - 46-140 gap bed lathe | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## More4dan (Feb 28, 2019)

Maybe an adapter that threads on to the lathe leaving a standard 1” 8 tpi. 

There also chuck inserts that have 7/8” threads. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 28, 2019)

I would definitely pass on this old lathe. Watch and wait for a newer model lathe to come up for sale if you are going used. The #1 MT is okay for pens and light work but you would probably be happier with #2MT which is more standard and there are many accessories available.
You would spend more to get a new spindle and bearings...if one is even available.
Wait for something better/newer.


----------

